# Serpent mini 22 vs 25



## Rafique

Morning Guys,

Quick question, I have the serpent mini and would like to purchase the 25mm. Is the airflow better on the 25 than the 22 and hows the vape on the 25 compared to the 22.

I really like the serpent mini 22mm but airflow is restrictive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

im pretty sure its more open on the 25 because the hole in the deck is larger than the 22. Im sure you cant go wrong with the 25

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Rafique 
@Ugi asked me a similar question yesterday but i could not advise him because I only have the 25mm and my judgement on this is not so good because I usually use quite restrictive lung hit setups
For what its worth, i find the 25mm quite open - when its wide open its more than enough air. I actually am vaping it about half open at the moment.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Rafique the 25mm Serpent Mini is just fantastic... the airflow better... it's (for me) the best RTA ever... I have not put it down since I got it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rafique the 25mm Serpent Mini is just fantastic... the airflow better... it's (for me) the best RTA ever... I have not put it down since I got it.
> View attachment 66368


When overhang does not bother you lol


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> Hi @Rafique
> @Ugi asked me a similar question yesterday but i could not advise him because I only have the 25mm and my judgement on this is not so good because I usually use quite restrictive lung hit setups
> For what its worth, i find the 25mm quite open - when its wide open its more than enough air. I actually am vaping it about half open at the moment.




Thanks Silver. I like the mini 22 but sometimes is just not airy enough. Yeah man its not compared to your trusty Evod (I think).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rafique the 25mm Serpent Mini is just fantastic... the airflow better... it's (for me) the best RTA ever... I have not put it down since I got it.
> View attachment 66368




Right if its got your stamp off approval it must be worth it. Rob do you own both 22 and 25 if so, is the airflow better on the 25 just want to confirm before I purchase


----------



## Rafique

Kalashnikov said:


> When overhang does not bother you lol


Lol

im hoping its just gona over hang slightly on my istick 120, the avo 24 sits perfect otherwise another mod will be needed


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> When overhang does not bother you lol



The slight overhang is marginal and the flavour and size outweighs the small overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Right if its got your stamp off approval it must be worth it. Rob do you own both 22 and 25 if so, is the airflow better on the 25 just want to confirm before I purchase



@Rafique yes I do own both and yes it is better...


----------



## Rafique

order placed, Thanks guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

ordered before 09:30 so watch out for my Whats in your hand tomorrow lol. Thanks again guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

I didn't find my Serpent Mini 22 all that restricted for my DLH's because I take long slow ones. But with my vape style and always running the biggest monster coils/wicks I can use in any atty the bottom slot AFC tanks (like the Serpent Mini) are usually leaker's. There is not much in vaping I hate worse than gear that leaks. My Serpent Mini leaked, so I retired it soon after I got it. Could I have found a way to stop the leaks is a maybe, but it was not worth the bother to me when I have so many other tanks that are totally problem free. Luckily I only bought one of them instead of 2 to 5 of the others I also don't use anymore.

Would I try a Serpent Mini 25? If I didn't have so many other RTA's maybe, but only because I trust brother @Rob Fisher and he likes his so much. However, with a new Petri RTA and a new TC mod to run it on coming I'll pass on the SM25 for now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I didn't find my Serpent Mini 22 all that restricted for my DLH's because I take long slow ones. But with my vape style and always running the biggest monster coils/wicks I can use in any atty the bottom slot AFC tanks (like the Serpent Mini) are usually leaker's. There is not much in vaping I hate worse than gear that leaks. My Serpent Mini leaked, so I retired it soon after I got it. Could I have found a way to stop the leaks is a maybe, but it was not worth the bother to me when I have so many other tanks that are totally problem free. Luckily I only bought one of them instead of 2 to 5 of the others I also don't use anymore.
> 
> Would I try a Serpent Mini 25? If I didn't have so many other RTA's maybe, but only because I trust brother @Rob Fisher and he likes his so much. However, with a new Petri RTA and a new TC mod to run it on coming I'll pass on the SM25 for now.



@Spydro the Serpent Mini 25 has been the most leak free RTA I have ever had... I can honestly say that it has not leaked even one bit... not even when I top fill the juice and put the cap on... the design is just perfect... I haven't tried the dual coil deck yet but the single coil deck is perfect. @BigGuy from @Sir Vape did the build and wicked it for me and I haven't rewicked since... so whether it's just a well designed tank or that an expert wicked it I'm not sure...

As for the new Petri RTA setup... my Vape Radar is on full alert and the credit card has moved to Defcon 1!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baker

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rafique the 25mm Serpent Mini is just fantastic... the airflow better... it's (for me) the best RTA ever... I have not put it down since I got it.
> View attachment 66368



Have u tried the Mage uncle Rob? Is the Serpent Mini better?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baker said:


> Have u tried the Mage uncle Rob? Is the Serpent Mini better?



@Baker yes I have... the Serpent Mini 25 (for me) is WAY better for two reasons... the Serpent comes with two decks and I love the single coil deck and secondly the Serpent Mini 25 from a build point of view is WAY better... the Mage does have pretty good flavour but the build is sub par (on the one I got anyway)... the threads on the Mage are terrible... and the cherry on the top that is a deal breaker for me is the stupid drip tip on the Mage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker

I see, ok, thanks.


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro the Serpent Mini 25 has been the most leak free RTA I have ever had... I can honestly say that it has not leaked even one bit... not even when I top fill the juice and put the cap on... the design is just perfect... I haven't tried the dual coil deck yet but the single coil deck is perfect. @BigGuy from @Sir Vape did the build and wicked it for me and I haven't rewicked since... so whether it's just a well designed tank or that an expert wicked it I'm not sure...
> 
> As for the new Petri RTA setup... my Vape Radar is on full alert and the credit card has moved to Defcon 1!




@Rod , you are so right when you say it does not leak speaking for the 22 ofcourse, but I also have not had a single leave on the mini 22. I hope I can get it right with the 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro the Serpent Mini 25 has been the most leak free RTA I have ever had... I can honestly say that it has not leaked even one bit... not even when I top fill the juice and put the cap on... the design is just perfect... I haven't tried the dual coil deck yet but the single coil deck is perfect. @BigGuy from @Sir Vape did the build and wicked it for me and I haven't rewicked since... so whether it's just a well designed tank or that an expert wicked it I'm not sure...
> 
> As for the new Petri RTA setup... my Vape Radar is on full alert and the credit card has moved to Defcon 1!



@Rob Fisher, to be fair I dug the Serpent Mini 22 back out, cleaned it, rewicked it and have it on the VGOD at the moment vaping it. Got the initial leaks, blew the excess out and so far for the last few minutes it's been behaving itself. It's not really a flavor atty to me for this joose, but I'll run the tank dry and maybe do a refill to see if the leaking is still an issue with it. If it leaks at all it's back in the box though.

I'm looking forward to the Petri RTA as being a sure winner simply because their gear is so well made and designed (can't say the same for the Trinity Comp Cap I bought for the Petri V2 though). Anyway, time will tell on their new RTA. Also looking forward to the new TC mod with more batts for it (can't have enough high drain batts as fast as I use them up in the 6 TC mods I still use when 9 at a time are used for them, and the new mod will take 2 at a time too). 30 batts ought to suffice for the 7 TC Mods though (unless I were to put the 3 SWM's back in service).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spydro said:


> @Rob Fisher, to be fair I dug the Serpent Mini 22 back out, cleaned it, rewicked it and have it on the VGOD at the moment vaping it. Got the initial leaks, blew the excess out and so far for the last few minutes it's been behaving itself. It's not really a flavor atty to me for this joose, but I'll run the tank dry and maybe do a refill to see if the leaking is still an issue with it. If it leaks at all it's back in the box though.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Petri RTA as being a sure winner simply because their gear is so well made and designed (can't say the same for the Trinity Comp Cap I bought for the Petri V2 though). Anyway, time will tell on their new RTA. Also looking forward to the new TC mod with more batts for it (can't have enough high drain batts as fast as I use them up in the 6 TC mods I still use when 9 at a time are used for them, and the new mod will take 2 at a time too). 30 batts ought to suffice for the 7 TC Mods though (unless I were to put the 3 SWM's back in service).


lets see your wicking? mine never leaks. thats why i bought 2. i used to always want juice control. but if the tank is designed well you dont need it. also leaking means not enough cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Yep. I can also vouch for the serpent 25.

Very smooth and airy draw if you have it wide open. 

And with regard to leaking, the tank is 100% fool proof. I don't even bother closing the airflow when refilling and still not even a hint of a leak. 

When wicking, simply thin out the tails of the wick then tuck into the channels and make sure the wick is touching the bottom of the channel.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I'm also interested in this tank.. can y guys perhaps show ur builds for ideas and descriptions therwith

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Nichrome 24g 3,5mm 7 wrap coils 0.6Ω fired at 30 watts. For wicking use the bow tie method that @BigGuy showed us in his videos.


----------



## Akash

I have both,the 22mm and the 25mm.

I had almost given up on the 22mm till @Rob Fisher recommended his nichrome build. Now i rock it in both. The 25mm has better flavour without a doubt but this 22mm with the nichrome is also performing like a champ.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

How do the single coil build decks compare? Is the 25's deck noticeably more spacious than the 22? Loving my 22 but not sure its worth getting a 25 when the 22 is so good already


----------



## Rob Fisher

GMacDiggity said:


> How do the single coil build decks compare? Is the 25's deck noticeably more spacious than the 22? Loving my 22 but not sure its worth getting a 25 when the 22 is so good already



The deck is very spacious and I build 3mm and 3,5mm coils (Single and Dual) no problem. I too have a Serpent Mini 22 and it has gone into semi-retirement and I pretty much only use the 25's now @GMacDiggity. I have 3 SM25's (2 x single and 1 x Dual) and a 4th coming today.

The only issue is you need a mod that can handle the 25mm width.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity

Rob Fisher said:


> The deck is very spacious and I build 3mm and 3,5mm coils (Single and Dual) no problem. I too have a Serpent Mini 22 and it has gone into semi-retirement and I pretty much only use the 25's now @GMacDiggity. I have 3 SM25's (2 x single and 1 x Dual) and a 4th coming today.
> 
> The only issue is you need a mod that can handle the 25mm width.



Hmmm, I may well need to get one of these in that case! Now to decide between this, a Pharaoh and the Recoil...

I can highly recommend the Hohm Slice. Really liking it and I believe a 25 fits on there (thus my choosing one of those 3, need something to do it justice)


----------



## Rob Fisher

GMacDiggity said:


> Hmmm, I may well need to get one of these in that case! Now to decide between this, a Pharaoh and the Recoil...
> 
> I can highly recommend the Hohm Slice. Really liking it and I believe a 25 fits on there (thus my choosing one of those 3, need something to do it justice)



I have one Pharaoh, no Recoil (but I do want one) and 4 Serpent Mini 25's.

The Recoil is an RDA and I'm not a fan of Drippers and find them a pain to go out and about with.
The Pharaoh is a dripper/tank/who knows and also not an out and about device for me.
The Serpent Mini 25 is most certainly an out and about tank.

At the end of the day all three are excellent buys... boils down to your style of vaping.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

GMacDiggity said:


> Hmmm, I may well need to get one of these in that case! Now to decide between this, a Pharaoh and the Recoil...
> 
> I can highly recommend the Hohm Slice. Really liking it and I believe a 25 fits on there (thus my choosing one of those 3, need something to do it justice)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GMacDiggity

Rob Fisher said:


> I have one Pharaoh, no Recoil (but I do want one) and 4 Serpent Mini 25's.
> 
> The Recoil is an RDA and I'm not a fan of Drippers and find them a pain to go out and about with.
> The Pharaoh is a dripper/tank/who knows and also not an out and about device for me.
> The Serpent Mini 25 is most certainly an out and about tank.
> 
> At the end of the day all three are excellent buys... boils down to your style of vaping.



Couldn't have summed up my thoughts on the 3 better!

May just need to buy a 3 over a little while.. How is the flavour on the Pharaoh for you? Like the idea of the well to avoid dripping so much. Seen in another post you really like the flavour on the 25


----------



## Rob Fisher

GMacDiggity said:


> How is the flavour on the Pharaoh for you? Like the idea of the well to avoid dripping so much. Seen in another post you really like the flavour on the 25



I haven't spent that much time with the Pharaoh because it's been in Kokstad having a custom drip tip made for it because I hate metal drip tips... it came back today and I will play with it some more... I think this will be one of those atties that I will keep and play with from time to time but I doubt it will ever be a main stream atty for me. The flavour is pretty good but I think it's more of a cloud blowing atty...

The flavour on a Serpent Mini 25 is just fantastic... and then add to that no leaking and excellent build quality and you have a winner.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Awesome, thanks very much for the advice @Rob Fisher !

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

